# My super duper CO2 reactor/Bio-Filter Combo



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's a pic of my super-sized CO2 reactor/re-circulating bio-filter all-in-one unit. It's on a 58g Oceanic open-top with a 45g sump and two 250w 10K Giessmann Nova IIs. Yes, I did write 250w. 8)

Yes, I am nuts. :badgrin:


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

and I thought I had problems


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Whoa, now that's a reactor...


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hand made, boys... 8)


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

oh ya....well...you just wait till you see my hand made, DIY plant tongs. They are so well crafted that they look and have the dexterity of real hands! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Well then lets see some pics!! Im drooling here.....


----------



## Ptahkeem (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey Art
You gotta show us how you put that puppy together. That is what I call one NICE reactor  .


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

Yeah. Planning to build my own reactor too, but not too grand as yours. It'll be nice if you could do a little summary explaining how you made it, or some diagrams showing us the whole works. How is it doing in your tank? Any improvements? Any dramatic changes? What was your reactor/diffuser before this one?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

Reminds me of the Hydrologix reactor under my cabinet!

Mike


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Well, I put it together a year ago for my reef tank. It is built like a tank for the long-term. You will need a good router to power throught the cast acrylic. The rest is easy.

I'll look for some pics of the work if you are interested.


----------



## sergioveterano (Mar 4, 2004)

i've tried to do one but i can't find the right materials.

The valvule on the top is for messuring the pressure?
The pump is conectet to a time switcher?


----------



## Sgtreef (Jul 4, 2004)

Hi Art ever find those plans?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Yup, but not sure I can share them. They were from the MACO Acrylics class and they may be copyrighted. I need to check.

I can walk you though making it if you are interested.


----------



## Sgtreef (Jul 4, 2004)

Art_Giacosa said:


> Yup, but not sure I can share them. They were from the MACO Acrylics class and they may be copyrighted. I need to check.
> 
> I can walk you though making it if you are interested.


Did you ever find out about them? :wink:


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Looks(is?) just like a Kalk reactor, so if folks want to build one, be my guest
A canister filter and a CO2 reactor in line will do the same for a planted tank. 

What happened to the reef tank Art?

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Actually, it's a kick-*** calcium reactor. 

The materials on its build are copyrighted. I would be happy to walk you through the building process if you like.

Alas, after multiple crashes while I was away on business (my wife pleads innocence), I decided to take the reef tank down.


----------

